# BIG heads up on Bailey... It's gonna be a dangerous run for some time...



## deepstroke (Apr 3, 2005)

9NEWS.com | Colorado's Online News Leader | Truck rolls into South Platte River


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

Moved to the safety forum and left a redirect.


----------



## Schizzle (Mar 26, 2004)

But think of all the fish habitat it will create. Plus, free materials to finally build our own club house and lounge right at Super.

Remember about 5 years ago when that Pepsi truck crashed and there were cases and cases of Pepsi 20oz. bottles up and down the run for a few years. I heard about one guy who checked every sweepstakes cap to see if he won and 1,000 bottles later he still hadn't won.


----------



## seanlee (Apr 17, 2004)

going in tomorrow morning with forrest to start cleaning some of that shit out if anyone wants to help.....


----------



## miker (Jan 26, 2006)

seanlee said:


> going in tomorrow morning with forrest to start cleaning some of that shit out if anyone wants to help.....


 
I could use some 2x6 and 2x4s


----------



## thecraw (Oct 12, 2003)

Right on Sean.. I could be into it as well. BUT, I need to be back in Boulder pretty early 1pm ish. Might not work for me as this will take some time. What time are you showing up? 
There are roughly 20-30 plywood sheets pressed against the bottom of the river from the put-in down in many places that I can remember off hand. Most of the 2x4's and 2x8's were either floating in eddies or bridging between rocks. There are two really big strainers of fallen trees just below the "Dream house" that should act as a catchers glove for a good portion... hopefully. 
Something really important from a clean up perspective is to consider starting to clean from where the accident was (about 200 yards upstream of the ATF). The bulk (probably 1/2 an 18wheeler full) of the wood was still in the river just below the accident. Assuming that got "cleaned" up last night by the cops or whoever owned that investment, then we could be lucky there... But if not, that stuff is going to continue to make its way down as the river rises.


----------



## heliodorus04 (May 31, 2005)

How the heck did that driver suffer only minor injuries!


----------



## tacocat (May 26, 2008)




----------



## Schizzle (Mar 26, 2004)

thecraw said:


> ... But if not, that stuff is going to continue to make its way down as the river rises.


DWB should just crank it up to a few grand this weekend.


----------



## cmack (Oct 15, 2006)

Seann... 
What time are you going? There are 4 of us planning on going and we plan to bring a few saws. 

Craw... 
On a scale of 1 to holy shit, how bad is it? I am thinking of "the steeps", and how ugly/scary that crap is going to be if it is a log choke. 

What a bunch of crap. 

-Mack


----------



## yourrealdad (May 25, 2004)

heliodorus04 said:


> How the heck did that driver suffer only minor injuries!


Gracious river gods. You know this guy drank his booty beers


----------



## thecraw (Oct 12, 2003)

First off YRD... You are always f'n HEEE LARIOUS. Needed a laugh just then and I got one. Classic. I am telling you I would have bet my house that the driver was not just dead but no more then a full on blood stain. The truck was demolished. Whatever though.. that is his problem, ours is the river.

JMack. I can't really answer that. There was a level of lumber in the river that had us thinking we should just drive home... there were comments of "HOLY SHIT" by all of us. It was more stacked just below the put in. And way more above it. That being said, none of it had meandered as close as the first drop in 4 falls yet. There are two natural (big) strainers that are going to naturally catch a lot of this above 4 falls now. 

My guess is that there is at least a third of a flat bed 18 wheeler load in the river from above the put in... down. WTF does that mean Craw? Well, I can't describe it better than that. My hope is that some Bailey mutant that really wants a new torture dungeon/weed shack took a raft down to the "dream house" and got what they needed...

The run from 4 falls down did not have one piece of lumber in it as of 7pm last night.

It's really going to be one of those things that we as paddlers are going to have to be aware of for quite a while. As flows come up and down, this wood is going to shift around. If paddlers over the weekend are going to get it out of the river, I would suggest getting it out HIGH AND DRY for flows that could exceed 1500cfs...

I can get in there on Sunday and am planning to spend a good bit of time helping to toss that shit high on the banks.


----------



## thecraw (Oct 12, 2003)

Oh, to comment, this isn't a "saw" operation (well it is with the logs below Deer Creek)... This is a get out of your boat and figure how to get 6x8 sheets of plywood off the bottom of the river thing... also paddling up to fairly heavy 2x8's/2x4's and tossing them out of the river. The longest I saw were maybe 8 feet? Most roughly 6 feet long.


----------



## cmack (Oct 15, 2006)

thecraw said:


> My hope is that some Bailey mutant that really wants a new torture dungeon/weed shack took a raft down to the "dream house" and got what they needed...


Dude... that shit right there was hilarious. 

Thanks for the info. I have a buddy who ran it today and I am trying to get beta from him. I am bringing the damn saw anyway. I ran it last Sunday and 2 of us were able to easily boat over the right edge of the log below DC. You mentioned 2 though, I am only familiar with the one right at the throw rope. Where is the other one?


----------



## ski_kayak365 (Dec 7, 2003)

Chris,

I'll pack some extra z-dragging gear and ropes in case we need to really get at any of those pieces. I don't have a saw, but to go thru 6x8's, we just need to be able to pull and chuck em.


I'll take the lumber over a hazmat and closure to the river if a tanker had gone down. Talk about a season end-er for that one.

Josh


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

Word from the street is that as of today none of the wood has made it's way past 4 Falls. Apparently everything's hung up all over the place in all the class II at the beginning well above the canyon proper. So no hazards yet, but of course that's subject to change, esp. if they increase flows.


----------



## ski_kayak365 (Dec 7, 2003)

Kevin,

Our crew of 4 is meeting at the takeout at 10:30. If your putting on earlier, stay safe, if your interested in joining, that's the time.

Josh


----------



## seanlee (Apr 17, 2004)

forrest was saying leave boulder around 9ish but if you want to go earlier we can make that happen for sure


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

What do you guys think the chance is of having wood issues in Foxton this weekend? I was thinking about driving up for it Sunday...
Anyone run it today?


----------



## cmack (Oct 15, 2006)

I can let you know what I see tomorrow... if the end of Bailey is clear... then so will be Foxton.


----------



## Berg (May 6, 2007)

*Bailey Wood*



seanlee said:


> going in tomorrow morning with forrest to start cleaning some of that shit out if anyone wants to help.....


Sean,

I'll help out but got a wedding today. I also broke the jeffe yesterday so would need a boat. Basically all the wood yesterday was before four falls. Is there a way to get a raft out of the river and to a car before four fallls? Also I need your number since I lost it when I dropped my phone into a bowl of soup. [email protected]


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

When did they start making 6x8 sheets of plywood. I'd like a few of those...


----------



## Schizzle (Mar 26, 2004)

As of Saturday afternoon (15th) all clear. No wood portages required.

Lumber has not spread below four falls. It might not either. The two trees in class II water below dreamhouse and above 4 falls will probably jam it.

The two logs previously reported are not much of an issue anymore. The one below the steeps and above supermax disintegrated. The one formerly marked with a rope below deer creek but above mystery eddy has now moved downstream 50 feet. It's more visible now and it's generally parallel to the current. There's actually two logs there, both parallel to each other. One has a rootwad that will probably anchor it until higher flows. L or R is fine. Whoever marked this with their rope, thanks that was cool dude. It was kind of ugly. I found a pink toy snow shovel floating in an eddy, so I marked the upcoming wood by hanging the shovel off a branch. It's not a scout, just some "heads up" kitsch. Deepsouth, this class II riffle shall be named Pink Shovel from now on. Noted.

Other wood is the same as it's every been and is either visible or not too threatening.


----------



## Schizzle (Mar 26, 2004)

Dave Frank said:


> When did they start making 6x8 sheets of plywood. I'd like a few of those...


He may be a lot of things, but a carpenter he is not. A lot of the lumber was 2 X 12's, some up to around 20 feet lengths. Dicey.


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

So, does this mean no secret fort at supermax? 

See you in the mo'nin, braaaaah.


----------

